# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  17.01.2014 с 00.00 до 06.00 плановые работы на оборудовании филиала МГТС

## ByFly

17.01.2014 с 00.00 до 06.00 плановые работы на оборудовании филиала МГТС. Во время проведения работа возможны кратковрененные перерывы доступа в интернет.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

